# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  اعرف شخصيتك من الايسكربم

## مدحت

شوفو دورو الايس كريم الي اتحبونه وقولو لنا الصفات فيك ولا
لا وقل لنا الايس كريم عشان نعرف نتعامل معك؛) 



الفراوله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

انت شخص مهذب يدرس الخيا رات قبل اتخاذها انت تابع اكثر من رئيساً تفضل العمل بعيد عن الاضواء
ووراء الكواليس في العلاقات انت خجول ومتحفظ و انت لا تؤمن بالحب من اول نظره وبمجرد تلتزم بعلاقه تخلص لها 


الجوز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت توصف كعامل ممتاز وانت مخلص وودود ومحافظ مالياً تملك القوه القصوه لمعرفة الصح والخطاء والاستقامه في كل افعالك
وهاذا يتضمن حساسيتك لمشاعر الاخرين.........وانت تتقاسم افكارك مع العائله واصدقائك الحميمين .


الشكولاته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت منافس بارع اذ لانصر او فوز بدون عمل شاق........انت كفء وطموح في الحب والعمل وكريم بوقتك ومالك
تجعلك شخصيتك نجماً لامعاً في الاوضاع الاجتماعيه.


بقطع الكاكاو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت تميل اللى ان تكون نشيط وابداعي وادرامي وتحب حياة الحفلات تسحر الجميع حولك بسحرك وحماسك للحياة تحب البقاء 
مع الاصدقاء بدلاً من البقاء وحدك وحيداً كي تفكر بالحياه تفضل العاطفه والاثاره في علاقتك وتطلب الكثير من الاهتمام من الطرف الاخر


الفنيليا؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت ما تحب الاخطار تختار كل شي بحذر و ماتتشجع وايد علا تجربه اشيا جديده .... انت عاطفي ومعبر ومثالي تميل الى وضع الاهداف العاليه المستقبليه لنفسك
وتدفع نفسك الى تجاوزها


القهوه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت نشيط ودرامي ولعوب تميل ان تكون ملتزماً اكثر من اللزم تبدء مشاريعك الجديده بعد انهاء القديمه

انت تسئم من العلاقات الممله وتنطلق الى المغامره الجديده والمثيره 


الشكولاته بالنعناع؛) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت تميل الى ان تكون طموح واثق بنفسك وانت مرتاب بالحياه الواقعيه وحريص على المستقبل تحتاج الى
خطه تشعرك بالامن وبينما
عنادك اصل نمن اصول حياتك وعناصر التحدي في علاقتك مع ذالك اخلاصك وامانتك وثقتك تخلق لك الكثير من الاصدقاء 
الواثقين بك وبصحت كلامك اصدقائك يحبون شخصيتك العناديه لاكن في نفس الوقت انت حريص على ان لا تجرح شعور من حولك 



المنجو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت شخصيه تحب الاختلاط بمن حولك ولا تجعلك شخصيتك الهادئه المميزه كتوما ًبل تجعلك
تحب الاختلاط بمن حولك<<<<بختصار الناس ايحسون انك شيء>>>>>> 


الموز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تتميز بالجاذبيه والتوازن والعمليه تكون اجتماعياً وجذاباً في العلاقات الاجتماعيه في عالم التجاره تميل الى ان تكون عدوائياً 
وموجه بالهدف انت تميل الى ان تكون حساساً وتميل الى التشجيع بدلاً من الانتقاد

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا بحبهم كلهم :Db465236ff:  بس يمكن بميل للشوكولا

----------


## آلجوري

*[align=center]وأنا كمان بحب الشوكولاه والفانيلا على حسب المزاج [/align]*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> الشكولاته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انت منافس بارع اذ لانصر او فوز بدون عمل شاق........انت كفء وطموح في الحب والعمل وكريم بوقتك ومالك
> تجعلك شخصيتك نجماً لامعاً في الاوضاع الاجتماعيه.




يسلمو  :Eh S(8):

----------


## M7MD

*طيب واذا حدا ما بحب الأيس كريم 

شو بتكون شخصيتة؟*

----------


## مدحت

> *طيب واذا حدا ما بحب الأيس كريم 
> 
> شو بتكون شخصيتة؟*


انا بحكيلك:

بكون شخصية جميلة وامورة ومحبوب من الجميع   
وووووووووووووووو
على راسي

----------

